# Splash tetra paludarium



## Iain Sutherland (23 Feb 2016)

Evening all,  after moving house i needed something low maintenance so thought id try something different with the plants i had so went with a paludarium....

open to ideas for livestock, thinking maybe chocolate gourami or splash tetras..???

john innes no3 and a bunch of tropica root tabs
IMG_1178 by iain sutherland, on Flickr

capped with unipac gravel
IMG_1179 by iain sutherland, on Flickr

few bits in
IMG_1180 by iain sutherland, on Flickr

IMG_1182 by iain sutherland, on Flickr

plants in
IMG_1183 by iain sutherland, on Flickr

IMG_1185 by iain sutherland, on Flickr

IMG_1188 by iain sutherland, on Flickr


----------



## Greenfinger2 (23 Feb 2016)

Hi Iain, Looks great Following


----------



## Henry (24 Feb 2016)

You're not allowed to put Chocolate Gouramis in there! (Mainly because I had the same idea, but haven't got round to putting the plan into action )

I'll be following this intently.


----------



## Dantrasy (24 Feb 2016)

Instant scape, love it!


----------



## rebel (24 Feb 2016)

wow make it look so easy!


----------



## George Farmer (24 Feb 2016)

I've seen this in the flesh and it looks brilliant.


----------



## Aqua360 (24 Feb 2016)

that's very cool


----------



## dw1305 (24 Feb 2016)

Hi all, 


Greenfinger2 said:


> Looks great


 Certainly does.





Iain Sutherland said:


> john innes no3


May mean that the water will be a bit hard for Chocolate Gourami. 





Iain Sutherland said:


> or splash tetras..


 I love these, mine did really well for a while but I've ended up with no males again.I was given three more, but they've turned out to be a single <"_Copella nigrofasciata">, _and two _<"Pyrrhulina australis"> (_these may be a male and a female_). _

If it is soft water how about _Epiplatus annulatus_ or _Betta channoides_? or in harder water a _Psuedomugil_ spp.

cheers Darrel


----------



## Tim Harrison (24 Feb 2016)

Very nice Iain...


----------



## Iain Sutherland (18 Mar 2016)

Sorry for no replies guys, back on it now and in the scaping swing again. 

So this one melted like a bugger, lost loads of anubias but it seems to have stabilised now with some new growth too... no livestock yet as still deciding.





Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## Iain Sutherland (21 Mar 2016)

dw1305 said:


> May mean that the water will be a bit hard for Chocolate Gourami.


Hey Darrel, i thought JI No3 softened the water which was why Alastair used it in his chocolate tanks??


----------



## dw1305 (21 Mar 2016)

Hi all,





Iain Sutherland said:


> i thought JI No3 softened the water


 It has lime added. 
Details are here: <"John Innes: Ericaceous Compost">.

cheers Darrel


----------



## Lindy (22 Mar 2016)

Unless that is a mahoosive tank chocos would be a little pressed for space. I have 2 females and they have matured bigger than I expected being maybe 6 or 7 cm. They really are chunks! Paros would be my first choice.


----------



## Iain Sutherland (22 Mar 2016)

ldcgroomer said:


> Unless that is a mahoosive tank chocos would be a little pressed for space. I have 2 females and they have matured bigger than I expected being maybe 6 or 7 cm. They really are chunks! Paros would be my first choice.


Hey Lindy, its a 4ft tank so swimming space is equivalent to a 3ft shallow tank.  If space becomes an issue i will just raise the water level but cant see that happening for a long time.  Just need to check over the water parameters following Darrels post.

Do you still have a lot of para's?


----------



## Lindy (22 Mar 2016)

Yes, I have a lot of the ones I bred but have passed the other species I had to a Paro breeder further up north as I wasn't keeping enough tanks running to keep them all separate. They really need to be bred and also didn't want them crossing with other species. Lovely set up you have. I'm just about to order a 4x2x2 for the lounge.

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


----------



## Iain Sutherland (22 Mar 2016)

ldcgroomer said:


> Yes, I have a lot of the ones I bred but have passed the other species I had to a Paro breeder further up north as I wasn't keeping enough tanks running to keep them all separate. They really need to be bred and also didn't want them crossing with other species. Lovely set up you have. I'm just about to order a 4x2x2 for the lounge.
> Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk



sweet, looking to move any on at the moment?

Thats a good size tank, you not tempted with something a little shallower?  Mine is 120x55x45 but wish it was a bit shallower maybe 45...  especially for scaping the dimensions are out of wack for me.


----------



## Lindy (22 Mar 2016)

I'm not breeding anymore so hanging on to the ones I have. I want the depth of tank as I want 400l for my gourami and bettas lol


----------



## Iain Sutherland (22 Mar 2016)

ldcgroomer said:


> I'm not breeding anymore so hanging on to the ones I have. I want the depth of tank as I want 400l for my gourami and bettas lol


given they live in muddy puddles a 6ft 40cm would be the right thing to do...


----------



## Lindy (22 Mar 2016)

What fish live in muddy puddles? 

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## Lindy (22 Mar 2016)

I just want a bigger version of this 


I want to be able to use some big plants such as aponogeton for height and less wood. Bloody stuff collects bba. Considering a uv filter on next tank for bba as I don't have high lighting etc but seems to like the wood, the more I have the worse it is.

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## Iain Sutherland (22 Mar 2016)

ldcgroomer said:


> What fish live in muddy puddles?


a lot of bettas and gourami, shallow ditches and streams... not quite a puddle 


know the feeling for BBA on wood... would a UV make a difference?
When ive had this problem in shrimp tanks i have always left it be for 3 months or so then really go it persistently for a few weeks will direct liquid carbon and scrapping off during water change etc and it seems to go away in the fluffy form.  Instead i end up with little black dots which never grow.  Redmorr root is by far the worst for it.    However tough to beat a curtain of Aponogetons


----------



## Lindy (22 Mar 2016)

I had in a shrimp tank too. Did the lc and raised light a bit and never came back. I think bba likes acidic, tanin stained water as my wood is full on hairy lol.. It has been scrubbed, scraped and had peroxide poured over. Light is not the issue as I tried dimming lights but I only have 24watts of tmc aqua bars over the tank.

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## Lindy (22 Mar 2016)

I've heard uv kills the spores. Eheim do a uv filter that doesn't impede flow from the external. Might get a fizzy disc too, throw everything at it haha

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## Iain Sutherland (22 Mar 2016)

ldcgroomer said:


> I think bba likes acidic, tanin stained water as my wood is full on hairy lol..


now you mention it my old blackwater ended up very hairy...... good luck with that 

Let us know how it goes with a uv.  Dont fancy an SAE?? they are unbeatable for prevention.


----------



## Iain Sutherland (22 Mar 2016)

ldcgroomer said:


> Might get a fizzy disc too


only worth it for green algae......


----------



## Lindy (23 Mar 2016)

I'm getting to quite like the furry look. As long as it doesn't move onto plants which of course it did when the tank was neglected and didn't have a light on it for a month after we moved it. Java is hardy but even it started to die under those conditions. 




As I said furrrrry.

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## Iain Sutherland (24 Mar 2016)

Just because I love the fog...




Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## Lindy (24 Mar 2016)

Lovely


----------



## Greenfinger2 (25 Mar 2016)

Hi Iain Super cool look to a fab scape


----------



## Iain Sutherland (25 Mar 2016)

Thanks guys.  This now has livestock... pics to follow once settled.

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## Iain Sutherland (28 Mar 2016)

well they have settled but still no images sorry.  Livestock is Copella Alberti, splash tetra, they have settled really well as i spent a couple of hours yesterday watching them jumping onto the underside of an echinodorus leaves and laying!  Very cool behavior, will catch it on camera next time.
Also picked up half a dozen Beckfordii pencils today which add a nice amount of movement as well as a few more plants including more echinodorus for spawning sites.


----------



## tim (28 Mar 2016)

Can't wait for the pics or a vid would be awesome  cracking setup which the tetras will love, hope you get them breeding mate, I've long been an admirer of your livestock choices Iain.


----------



## Nelson (28 Mar 2016)

My LFS has Splash Tetra's(Copella/Copeina Arnoldi ?).Look great,but don't think they'd last long in my open top .


----------



## Iain Sutherland (28 Mar 2016)

tim said:


> Can't wait for the pics or a vid would be awesome  cracking setup which the tetras will love, hope you get them breeding mate, I've long been an admirer of your livestock choices Iain.


Cheers Tim, I'm really local to amwells now so get to see some more unusual fish opposed to MA's bread and butter choices. It almost became a killi tank as they had heaps of varieties when I went over. Happy with the splashes though.

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## Iain Sutherland (28 Mar 2016)

Nelson said:


> My LFS has Splash Tetra's(Copella/Copeina Arnoldi ?).Look great,but don't think they'd last long in my open top .


Same ones mate, very unassuming but like most subtle fish once they settle and you get up close the colours and patterns are really pretty. They will have to jump pretty high to get out of mine! It's really fascinating,  every jump is so well thought through and planned, then they also have to flick water ever minute or so onto the eggs.   They are a bunch of slags though, several females all lining up to get eggs on one leaf with the top guy.

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## Tim Harrison (28 Mar 2016)

Hard work for the male though...and doesn't he alone keep the eggs wet?


----------



## Iain Sutherland (29 Mar 2016)

Well I read that Tim but seems that at least one of the females was helping in the splashing department... 
However the leaf lost its bounce and is now dipped in the water, I'm guessing the eggs will be gone by the time I get home.

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## Tim Harrison (29 Mar 2016)

Obviously she didn't read the book - amazing behaviour.


----------



## Iain Sutherland (2 Apr 2016)

pic from a few days ago..
terrarium by iain sutherland, on Flickr


added a half dozen beckfordii pencils a couple of days ago who are now spawning as well.  Got a short video ill post in a minute.


----------



## Iain Sutherland (2 Apr 2016)

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## Ryan Thang To (3 Apr 2016)

that was so relaxing to watch. nice calm music too. nice was lan

cheers
ryan


----------



## Iain Sutherland (15 Apr 2016)

At it again, bit easier to catch on the phone when they do it on the glass..


Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## Alexander Belchenko (15 Apr 2016)

WOW!


----------



## Tim Harrison (15 Apr 2016)

Nice fin suction...


----------



## Iain Sutherland (16 Apr 2016)

They have been making a mess of the glass all night. Gave it a cold water change today which probably triggered it.





Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## tim (16 Apr 2016)

Awesome little vid Iain, really like this scape you've created here mate, inspiring.


----------



## Alexander Belchenko (16 Apr 2016)

How much water do you have there?


----------



## Iain Sutherland (16 Apr 2016)

Think its about 80-100ltrs Alex

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## Iain Sutherland (27 May 2016)

Little update...
All going well, tetras endlessly spawning, need a plant for the middle of the terrestrial area to add height.


----------



## Iain Sutherland (16 Oct 2018)

So I've been reminded that I had this journal as I'd forgotten entirely!  A lot has changed since the last post which I'll try and summarise then update with some pics.  It will be in several posts as on the phone...

I guess after about 6-9 months I had water changes down to about ever 3 months with just top ups of rain water and about that time I also had other priorities in life so it was pretty much left just to do it's thing with very little intervention. For a good while it looked a lot like this...



Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Iain Sutherland (16 Oct 2018)

Going on from this as life took over and a baby on the way this got neglected and I stopped spraying plants which resulted in the aquatic plants above the water line being lost and the ficus, philodendron and umbrella plant took over.



Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Iain Sutherland (16 Oct 2018)

It's then been in a similar state for a while, little care and sometimes a bit of an eyesore.
Until today...!  Today it had it's first water change in I don't know how long, a good trim and planted a few sad sun baked looking peace lilys that had been fading away in a corner of the conservatory.

The above water planting does suffer a bit of mildew and mold from time to time but nothing too bad and crypt carpet just continues to go bananas.
Will now get back to dosing tropica certs daily at about 5ml.

The fish are all still happy, did lose s splash tetra about 2 months ago which I've put down to possible age? They have been in the tank over 2 years and were fully grown when purchased. I'm unsure how long they should live but given a lot of bread and butter pet trade fish go 3-5 years I'd guess it's similar??


Anyway, up to date pics..









Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Kezzab (16 Oct 2018)

Looks cracking!


----------



## TBRO (16 Oct 2018)

Great set up! Some things thrive on neglect! Do you get any baby splash tetras? Seen them the other day in a LFS, really interesting species 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DutchMuch (17 Oct 2018)

looks amazing!
few questions!

How did you make the lid? did u cut the glass yourself?
Can you get more shots of the equipment?
how does the fog form? (aka do u make it with equipment? or does it appear naturally?)
What humidity % do u keep it at?
where is the filter outflow? any special tips or is a regular canister fine?


Awesome stuff!


----------



## alto (17 Oct 2018)

Iain Sutherland said:


> did lose s splash tetra about 2 months ago which I've put down to possible age? They have been in the tank over 2 years and were fully grown when purchased.


3 years seems to be the most commonly reported lifespan


----------



## dw1305 (17 Oct 2018)

Hi all, 





alto said:


> 3 years seems to be the most commonly reported lifespan


I've kept them a couple of times, but it has <"always ended in disaster">, and they've never lived out their potential life-span. 

The last time I had them <"I raised a few"> and they grow really quickly, which suggests they probably aren't very long-lived. 

cheers Darrel


----------



## Edvet (17 Oct 2018)

Add a small fogger on a timer in the  back corner and have it fill with fog once a day. Should help the emersed growth


----------



## Iain Sutherland (18 Oct 2018)

TBRO said:


> Great set up! Some things thrive on neglect! Do you get any baby splash tetras? Seen them the other day in a LFS, really interesting species
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


They spawn regularly but no survivors due to predation.  There are very interesting fish to keep.

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Iain Sutherland (18 Oct 2018)

DutchMuch said:


> looks amazing!
> few questions!
> 
> How did you make the lid? did u cut the glass yourself?
> ...


the lid came with the tank but could be cut easily at a glaziers and brackets available on ebay.
the only equipment is the JBL crystalprofi 1501 filter, inline heater and light.  
Fogger was removed after about 6 months as it kept breaking, the elements would stop working so i ditched it.
Humidity is just what ever the lids create from warm water but lots of ventilation around the edges so would guess it isnt high at all.  The anubias all going crispy would also support this, hence the change to terrestrial plants..
The outlet is from a spraybar over the crypts, there is an area of almost no flow at the front right of the tank but doesnt cause any issue and the plash tetras prefer that area. No special tips, just a regular canister filter.


----------



## Iain Sutherland (18 Oct 2018)

Edvet said:


> Add a small fogger on a timer in the  back corner and have it fill with fog once a day. Should help the emersed growth


 Hey, i did run a fogger for 6 months or so but as mentioned above it kept breaking so ditched it.
It certainly did help when it was working and if i was to set up again id do it in a way that had an external fogger system and wasnt reliant on the tank water level which was half the problem.  I dont know if youve used the 'in tank' ones but they are very specific on how much water covers the element - too much and no fog, not enough and it dries the element out...


----------



## Edvet (18 Oct 2018)

Ah i see, i never used one (yet).


----------



## zozo (18 Oct 2018)

Iain Sutherland said:


> Hey, i did run a fogger for 6 months or so but as mentioned above it kept breaking so ditched it.
> It certainly did help when it was working and if i was to set up again id do it in a way that had an external fogger system and wasnt reliant on the tank water level which was half the problem.  I dont know if youve used the 'in tank' ones but they are very specific on how much water covers the element - too much and no fog, not enough and it dries the element out...



I'm not sure if all foggers work with same principle, the ones i used were Ultrasonic permeable plates. These need to be barely in touch with the watersurface to work best. Few of them designs use a tampon to suck up water, than the tampon touches the bottom side of the fogger. They are actualy awfully simple, it has a little converter for the power and a Ultrasonic disc.. I've dismanteled one and placed the disk in a piece of tube, bought long model tampons 40mm and made the tube equaly long. Make the tampon touch the disk and put the tube with the tampon 30mm bellow the water surface.

As long as this tampon (Cotton stick) is touching water it soaks and touches the disk and you'll have fog.  Now you have 30 to 40 mm play in water level

The ultrasonic disks and converter are also available as spare part..
https://www.ebay.com/itm/D20mm-113KHz-Ultrasonic-Mist-Maker-Atomizing-Fogger-Ceramic-Humidifier-3-7-12VEL/332794278349?_trkparms=aid=555018&algo=PL.SIM&ao=1&asc=20131003132420&meid=b38c3843939a4f87b59dcc13d6ac8ccb&pid=100005&rk=1&rkt=11&sd=222690925678&itm=332794278349&_trksid=p2047675.c100005.m1851

The cotton sticks are from the little desk bottle type humidifiers
https://www.ebay.com/itm/10X-Replac...23312307754?hash=item1cb5fc7e2a:rk:1:pf:0&var

But i think you get it, you can use anthing that fits the tube and soaks water and it should contact the disk.


----------



## Iain Sutherland (10 Mar 2019)

Been a while since adding to this journal and as usual it hasn't had the love it deserves but I did give it a good clean today.  Pre water change tds 



Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Iain Sutherland (10 Mar 2019)

Despite the tds and lack of water changes there is a hearty population of simonii simonii shrimp as well as taiwan bee culls.  The taiwans dont breed but are perfectly happy, simonii breed like cherries. 
Fish are all happy and active, sparring most days etc

I do feel that the tank is really showing it's age now, the wood is slowly rotting away and most of the anubias have slowly died off leaving largely ficus, pothos and peace lilys which wasn't the idea.  There is also an issue with the ficus is so deep there is masses of old dead growth hidden under the new.

I've had an idea for a new scape for few years now, just need to commit....












Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## dw1305 (10 Mar 2019)

Hi all,





Iain Sutherland said:


>


I like your spot-lit _Platycerium, _how do you water it?

cheers Darrel


----------



## Iain Sutherland (10 Mar 2019)

dw1305 said:


> Hi all,I like your spot-lit _Platycerium, _how do you water it?
> 
> cheers Darrel


Hey Darrel, thanks, it really struggled initially as i under estimated how much light it would need, going great guns since adding the light.
Once a week I put it in the sink and soak it several times over a few hours. The spagnham moss keeps it pretty moist for the week.

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## mort (10 Mar 2019)

I was going to ask about the Platycerium as well. I have three but they are all in pots and not mounted. Had one for years that thrived on neglect so I bought a couple more last winter. I really like them mounted on wood, did you buy it like that or did you do it yourself? if you did can you explain how please.

I have been spraying the new ones frequently and treating them like air plants and they have done really well. one is now about 2ft square and has what looks like several plants growing together so i'd like to attempt to mount one.


----------



## Iain Sutherland (11 Mar 2019)

mort said:


> I was going to ask about the Platycerium as well. I have three but they are all in pots and not mounted. Had one for years that thrived on neglect so I bought a couple more last winter. I really like them mounted on wood, did you buy it like that or did you do it yourself? if you did can you explain how please.
> 
> I have been spraying the new ones frequently and treating them like air plants and they have done really well. one is now about 2ft square and has what looks like several plants growing together so i'd like to attempt to mount one.


Hey mort, 
I mounted it myself.  Once i made the wooden mount I added a circle of screws, only wound in half way, to the size of the fern, remove most of the soil but not all as it helps retain moisture. Then wrap the plant in spagnum moss and use green garden wire zig zagged across the spagnum to hold it in place. I initially used garden string but this rotted in 6 weeks which meant I found the fern in the floor one morning!
It's pretty simple and there are a lot of you tube videos showing the method. But do use wire as most videos show string! 

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## mort (11 Mar 2019)

Thanks Iain, I'll give it a go.


----------



## Iain Sutherland (26 Sep 2019)

Three years and 7 months this is still going.  I never thought for a second this would be the case, it was always just a stop gap while I sorted out the house then set up high tech again.
The trouble is it's just so bloody easy, like I ready dont have to care for it at all... until it's crazy overgrown like now. The roots of the cyperus are taking over! 

The only thing to report is that the taiwan bees are breeding tds 664 today, spotted a baby shrimp and one berried. Very unexpected, mortality of babies may not be good but who knows!









Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Deano3 (26 Sep 2019)

Looks great ian and thats a long running scape if i do say. I love the look of this layout. 

Dean

Sent from my SM-G970F using Tapatalk


----------



## Iain Sutherland (18 Apr 2020)

This is well out of control, even garden secateurs were struggling to fall the forest!
Crypt carpet was bonkers...





Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## dw1305 (18 Apr 2020)

Hi all, 





Iain Sutherland said:


> even garden secateurs were struggling to fall the forest!


Perfect, and I'm still really enjoying your _Platycerium.
_
cheers Darrel


----------



## Ryan Thang To (18 Apr 2020)

oh WOW


----------



## Iain Sutherland (18 Apr 2020)

Stripped back, which made it amazingly evident the low plants had pretty much died off due to shading from the umbrella plant, ill be surprised if they come back but fingers crossed.

Cut the crypts down to the gravel, it's amazing how quickly they come back after such harsh treatment.
As for the umbrella plant, that will take no time at all to reappear.






Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Iain Sutherland (18 Apr 2020)

One 5ft anubias left 

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## alto (18 Apr 2020)

Progress photos missing 

I suspect the Shrimp are


----------



## Iain Sutherland (17 Oct 2020)

Bi annual water change and maintenance day. Cant imagine why the filter was struggling....?



Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Tim Harrison (17 Oct 2020)

You really need to stop micromanaging that tank...


----------



## Iain Sutherland (17 Oct 2020)

Tim Harrison said:


> You really need to stop micromanaging that tank...


I know, its exhausting...

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Iain Sutherland (17 Oct 2020)

Looks a bit less crap now...

Gave the filter a clean, remarkably the sponges were almost spot less
However I did then remember I took out almost all the media during last water change 6 months ago to start another filter... grand total of 6 pieces of alfa grog running this tank. I guess this just shows how effective the umbrella plant is at sucking up nitrates.






Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## dw1305 (17 Oct 2020)

Hi all, 





Iain Sutherland said:


> guess this just shows how effective the umbrella plant is at sucking up nitrates. //uploads.tapatalk-cdn.com/20201017/925e65e531d10d2f2dd8774e78c2b91a.jpg


The _Cyperus_ is good, but your <"_Platycerium bifurcatum_ is fantastic"> the growth rate is unreal, I've got fern envy. I'm going to cc. in @foxfish so he can tell us how his is doing in the <"tropics of Guernsey?">

cheers Darrel


----------



## foxfish (17 Oct 2020)

Wow your fern has grown extremely well in just one year!
Mine is growing too but not as lush as yours...


----------



## Iain Sutherland (19 Oct 2020)

dw1305 said:


> Hi all, The _Cyperus_ is good, but your /www.ukaps.org/forum/threads/splash-tetra-paludarium.40062/page-4#post-554791']_Platycerium bifurcatum_ is fantastic[/URL]"> the growth rate is unreal, I've got fern envy. I'm going to cc. in @foxfish so he can tell us how his is doing in the URL]?">
> 
> cheers Darrel


I dont remember it every being that small , thanks for linking it.

I just noticed this weekend it is is also reproducing... little baby stag horn 

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Iain Sutherland (19 Oct 2020)

Dont know how that just created random links to my sentences..

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------

